# Ice fishing over Turkey day break



## CBR (Sep 12, 2007)

Curious if anyone is hitting the hard deck over the long weekend?


----------



## CBR (Sep 12, 2007)

FYI for those of you who usually hit Huntington in Fairview Canyon. The lake is 2/3rds capped but with rotten ice. Temps have been above freezing for several days and the ice is NOT safe and will NOT be safe for the holiday weekend ahead.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up CBR.

PS,
Good to see you hanging out here.


----------



## CBR (Sep 12, 2007)

G: Always here, just not as active lately. The ice season always seems to kick start me though.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

No hard deck, but I just got back from Strawberry and got my fishing fix for the week. It was worth the trip. Alas, I have to work the rest of the weekend.  


It sounds like another week or more before the usual early ice spots will be a go. I would love to hear otherwise however.


----------



## Tylert (Aug 6, 2008)

Did you drive by the south end of electric lake? How deep is the snow on top?


----------



## Tylert (Aug 6, 2008)

Hit the south end of electric lake today. It was off the hook after i used several different tactics to lure them in. Caught a lot of fat tigers and only a few cuts. Electric is ice free. Cleveland is little over half way iced over. Huntington Res has is not even half way covered. There is some ice forming in the middle and north end. It will be a couple more weeks depending on the temperature.


----------

